# Searching for shows...



## Run Fast (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm trying to find show bills online, and am having very little luck. Does anyone have a website you look to find them? I've only ever shown at the local fairgrounds, and I'm looking to branch out this year.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

What state are you in?


----------



## Run Fast (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm in Ohio.


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

It really depends on the type of shows you're doing too. In California, the breed show organizations have their show bills on-line maybe 30% of the time. If it's a major circuit, it'll usually be posted somewhere. Otherwise, I almost always have to e-mail show management.

What type of shows will you be doing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Run Fast (Mar 26, 2010)

My horse is only in his second REAL year of showing [up until last year he'd only gone to a few every summer and those were really low key], so I'm still looking to stay at smaller hunter/jumper shows. He's a thoroughbred, but I've been showing against QHs the last two years and doing fairly well.

So, in short I suppose, I'm looking for hunter/jumper type open shows. I'm assuming I'll have to find numbers and call or go to local tack shops to get show bills because I'm finding absolutely nothing online.


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, that's your best bet. Or check Craigslist. People use that around here all the time. I would also check the websites of the barns/venues where shows are held. USEF also lists shows and contact info. 

Seems like lately show managers attach PDFs to e-mails...if you know who to ask.  HAVE FUN!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Have you tried these web sites?
Ohio Horse Shows
http://www.horseshowcentral.com/state/oh_ohio_horse_shows/1

I'm not from Ohio, but I found them online.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Here's a calender for OHJA (Ohio Hunter Jumper Assoc.)

OHJA Calendar


----------



## Run Fast (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for those websites, they help a lot.


----------

